

Apple modifies Siri after algorithm finds Nokia smartphone better - nsns
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18071342

======
artursapek
Tech news can be so stupid and petty.

~~~
ajross
It was humor. I laughed. I guess you could argue "stupid", but I don't see
anything petty here. It was cute.

